# Der ungeliebte oder ungeputzte Bergwerks Fred



## Nomercy (15. November 2004)

Hallo Bergwerker/innen

Es wird mal wieder Zeit für etwas unerfreuliches hier. Zum Beispiel viele farblose Bilder von ungeliebten oder ungeputzten Bergwerks. Also postet hier mal was ihr durch den Wald schindet und natürlich sind auch abfällige Kommentare und Verunstaltungsvorschläge willkommen.

Stellen wir uns der dunklen und abnormalen Seite unserer Leidenschaft.
Leben wir unsere Minderwertigkeitsgefühle, Vorurteile, unseren heimlichen Groll und emotionale Ablehnung voll aus. Das hält Leib und Seele zusammen!

So, bin sehr gespannt auf eure LSD, Pfadfinder, Mercurys, Geminis und so weiter  

Nomercy

Also gut, es fällt mir zwar schwer, aber ich mach den Anfang:








Schlimm, oder?


----------



## wondermike (15. November 2004)

Tja, hier das Pfadfinder am ersten Tag, nach der allerersten Tour, nur ein halbes Stündchen durch den Wald. War halt übelstes Matschwetter.






Meine nächsten Tuningpläne: ein große gelbe Quietschente am Lenker, natürlich unbedingt ein Ständer, schwarz-rot-goldene Nokon-Züge, Gesundheitslenker und - ganz wichtig - Speichenreflektoren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locationmaster (15. November 2004)

du schraubst gebrauchte teile an dein neues bike !?


----------



## Endurance (15. November 2004)

> abfällige Kommentare und Verunstaltungsvorschläge willkommen.


Ihr seid doch alles Weicheier   , so ein bisserl Matsch   und schon wird damit ein eigener Fred begonnen. Ich zeigt Euch noch was richtiger Dreck ist - lasst mich am Weekend mit mein Rad mal wieder richtig durch die Pampe schreddern   



> schwarz-rot-goldene Nokon-Züge


Zzzz hat man mir auch schon vorgeschlagen - hat nur zu schwarz/gold gereicht. Sieht auch so schon prolohaft genug aus


----------



## wondermike (15. November 2004)

@locationmaster
Du meinst die Pedale? Yo, kommen gut, ne? Die ollen Dinger waren aber nur eine Woche dran, weil die neuen nicht rechtzeitig gekommen sind.


----------



## onkel_willi (15. November 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Meine nächsten Tuningpläne: ein große gelbe Quietschente am Lenker ....



nana!! aber solange es kein hase ist - ok!

muss schon sagen: ihr seid nassschmodder-memmen...

schon mal was von akutem trockenschmodder befall gehört?? schlimm!!!




ekelhaft!!!


 

das ist ein fieser dreck!!!


----------



## Nomercy (15. November 2004)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> ...schon mal was von akutem trockenschmodder befall gehört?? schlimm!!!.... das ist ein fieser dreck!!!


 Der ist klasse!!! Ich lach mich schlapp!!!


----------



## Helius-FR (16. November 2004)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> nana!! aber solange es kein hase ist - ok!
> 
> muss schon sagen: ihr seid nassschmodder-memmen...
> 
> ...



Oh ja. Das ist der ganz fiese Dreck den man sich auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele einfängt


----------



## onkel_willi (16. November 2004)

Helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ja. Das ist der ganz fiese Dreck den man sich auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele einfängt



genau, und mein rad- und wagenmeister macht auf krank!!   
ich versteh die welt nicht mehr - keiner will mehr schaffen...


----------



## Boandl (16. November 2004)

Mist, jetzt hab ich kein Foto vom Sonntag!
Immer diese voreilige und sinnfreie Bikeabspritzerei. :kotz: 
So eine Fango-Tour kann Körper und Bike nur gut tun.


----------



## Nomercy (26. November 2004)

Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> ... Immer diese voreilige und sinnfreie Bikeabspritzerei. :kotz:
> So eine Fango-Tour kann Körper und Bike nur gut tun.








 So sieht es aus ...
 Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (23. Juli 2005)

Na Leuts, ist hier denn überhaupt mal wieder jemand durch den Modder gefahren ... ????


----------



## daif (24. Juli 2005)

ja,
mein bike steht seit 7 Wochen dreckig in meiner 16qm Studentenbude in Nürnberg    scheiss Prüfungsstress..bin nichtmehr zum biken gekommen und putzen hatte ich keinen bock, was auf unverständnis von diversen kollegen gestossen ist  
"waaas?? du hast dein dreckiges bike mitten im zimmer?? warum stellst du es nicht in den fahrradkeller??"
-ja   , warum stell ich es wohl nicht in den keller  

ich mach nächste woche mal n bild vorm putzen und stells hier rein, wenn ich wieder in Nürnberg bei meinen 2 schätzchen bin


----------



## onkel_willi (26. Juli 2005)

hab mal wieder ganz fiesen italo-dreck eingefangen... zum glück gabs am ziel wohl die grösste waschanlage der welt... 



 



 



 

grüsse aus italien


----------



## user_1024 (1. August 2005)

@onkel_willi
mit den Lenkerhörnchen am DH-Lenker übertriffst Du ja locker die Absichten von "Nomercy" aus Beitrag#1


----------



## baikhai (3. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

das Foto passt doch gut hier rein, oder?






Happy Trailz,

baikhai


----------



## Nomercy (14. August 2005)

@baikhai: sehr "unschönes" Winterfoto  
 ... hier noch ein paar aus den Alpen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

